# Xe nâng điện đi bộ lái 1.6 Tấn OPK-SA1000-16



## marketingcnsg (8 Tháng chín 2021)

Xe nâng điện đi bộ lái OPK-SA1000-16 được sản xuất tại Nhật Bản nổi tiếng trên thị trường với sự bền bỉ và độ an toàn tuyệt đối do các chi tiết đều được gia công tỉ mỉ và chính xác tuyệt đối. 

Hotline/ Zalo/ Vibe: +84 987.115.148

*Thông số kỹ thuật*


ĐỘNG CƠ Điện
TẢI TRỌNG 1 – 1.5 Tấn
ĐỘ NÂNG 3000m
BÁNH XE PU/Nylon
CÀNG DÀI 1150mm
*Các tính năng, đặc điểm nổi bật*


Xe được thiết kế có lưới chắn đảm bảo an toàn lao động 
Tay cầmđược bố trí các nút chức năng hợp lí dễ dàng vận hành 
Có thể hoạt động từ 6 – 8h, chỉ nên sử dụng đến khi cạn nguồn ở mức 20% 
Xe hoạt động gây ra ít tiếng ồn và khí thải
Năng suất trung bình của xe từ 10 – 15 tấn/ ngày


----------

